# Custom Schwinn “GeeTO Tiger” Stingray



## Cruiserdude94 (Aug 12, 2021)

Don’t have many pics sorry, but this is a custom I built for a friend to match his GTO wagon clone.
Wagon is a three speed stick and so is the bike. Paint is color matched to his wagon. We wanted to pay respects to the 70s drag car with the name and Pontiac advertising with the “tiger under the hood”


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Aug 12, 2021)

Props to my cousin Rusty Hornet who painted the bike for me🤘🏼


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 15, 2021)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> View attachment 1461606
> Don’t have many pics sorry, but this is a custom I built for a friend to match his GTO wagon clone.
> Wagon is a three speed stick and so is the bike. Paint is color matched to his wagon. We wanted to pay respects to the 70s drag car with the name and Pontiac advertising with the “tiger under the hood”



Man that thing is sweet!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Aug 16, 2021)

I think the orange and blue looks grrrrrrreat together! Love the font you used on the chain guard! Got any photos of the wagon it's supposed to go with?


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Aug 16, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I think the orange and blue looks grrrrrrreat together! Love the font you used on the chain guard! Got any photos of the wagon it's supposed to go with?



I wish!!  At the time I finished the bike for him the wagon hadn’t been painted yet… I’ll see if I can source a pic from him


----------

